# Swapping spray bars for duck bill



## aaron.c (27 Jan 2016)

Hey Guys

As documented in my miserable thread, I have been struggling  - http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/struggling-a-bit-cant-work-out-why.39216/

I am trying alsorts to get some improvement, but I keep coming back to the fact that 99% of issues are CO2 related.  So I wanted to go back and look at flow.

I have not been having a great time with my current spray bars, yes they are powerful enough and chuck good flow in the tank.  However I am not sure it is working properly.  They have other problems, I have an open top tank and keeping the water level constant is a PITA.

I have decided for now to try something new.

I have installed the duck bill back on the filter outlet, and also stuck a Koralia in the opposite corner of the tank.

As well as using the duck bill, I have moved it more towards the front of the tank, on the right hand side.  The idea being that it will create a more circular pattern when used with the Koralia on the back left.

It seems to be creating a nice circular pattern, certainly from above, and all of the plants are swaying nicely.

Anyone think of any obvious pitfalls or problems?

thanks as ever


----------



## rebel (27 Jan 2016)

Absolutely worth a try. Love your tank btw.


----------



## aaron.c (27 Jan 2016)

Thanks Rebel 

It's not a terrible tank, but with all of the kit and work, it should be much better. Fingers crossed messing with flow yields some positive results


----------



## DRG93 (27 Jan 2016)

As long as you can see your plants gently swaying wherever they are in the tank then you'll be fine. Having good flow fulfils multiple requirements ranging from CO2 distribution, fertiliser distribution, organic matter disturbance etc. If you wanted to opt for something less intrusive in your tank, maybe try glass inlet and outlets like lily pipes etc.

But overall the tank looks good. Keep your CO2 as high as possible and dosing via EI then you'll be well on your way


----------



## aaron.c (27 Jan 2016)

Thanks Dan


----------



## EnderUK (27 Jan 2016)

I would of probably put the power head in the middle/front or swap them around so they were both heading in the same direction as below. I know yours has the large stem plants so that might be an issue.


----------



## aaron.c (29 Jan 2016)

Seems this setup is not getting enough co2 to the substrate. The substrate level drop checker is more blue than green. I could just point the filter outlet down, but I don't want to lose surface agitation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## domsfishadventure (20 Dec 2017)

Apologies for the resurrection of an old thread but im struggling to find good useful info on the wide jet vs spray bar argument. I was using the wide jet but then switched to spraybar when I got an inline diffuser (JBL e1901 and JBL inline diffuser). It seemed to work ok but the spraybar had to run the length of the tank (120cm) and I found it hard to balance surface agitation and co2 levels. I don't mind running more co2 to balance the loss from more surface agitation as I have a fair few fish.

Anyway, switched back to wide jet and you have done exactly what I want to do, just need more extension pieces. How is it working for you after a little time.


----------



## Andrew Butler (20 Dec 2017)

A long read but lots of info and reasoning in the thread.
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/water-flow-in-the-planted-aquarium.1167/

Clive will tell you a spraybar is your best option and I think I agree with him as when I changed over to one it made things much better. Powerheads just push water in one direction but there is a product called a Maxspect Gyre which I can vouch for that creates a circular motion if you're struggling with a spraybar. It's a tad pricey but worth it if you need it, avoid the Jebao version - it's very noisy and nowhere near as good.

I always wonder how people get such good results with lily pipes.


----------

